# aquarium salt from supermarket



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, I have been using aquarium salt from the fish shop for a period of time now and is wondering is there a cheaper way of using salt in your aquarium? Is there a replacement that I can get from the grocery store?? I find aquarium salt from the store really pricey for a small amount. Any other salt i can get from the grocery store?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard that pickling salt works the same, as long as there is no iodine in it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

go walmart and pick up some epsom salt. dirt cheap. a litre for like $2-$5.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

aquarium salt is sea salt. Not the same as epsom salt or pickling salt if pickling salt is not sea salt. But if you are using salt to raise the electrolyte, cheaper and better to use Calcium chloride and epsom salt.

Have a read on this link. interesting reply from one of the old school corydoras keeper.

View topic - is salt bad for corys and plecos?• Forum • PlanetCatfish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

love learning new things everyday. thanks edge.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

you can get it in bulk from Mykiss if he still has any left.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I buy the bulk sea salt from the food chain stores.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Good ol ice cream salt is what you want....rock salt...pickling salt... mortons...with the little girl with the umbrella on it..hehe. Its the same thing thats in the box you get from the fish store and it cost two dollars or so for a bunch in stead of four dollars for just a little! You can find some thats even made from sea salt i am sure. Rock salt does not have iodine in it if it did it would fall to peices and not be rock salt..lol. I used to add about a tsp per 5-10 galons in all my freshwater tanks depending on what i was keeping in the tank.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

"Kosher Salt" is what I use, you can find it in the baking area.


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, kosher salt, pickling salt, sea salt - any of those will work. NOT epsom salt. Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate. Sea salt is sodium chloride and that's what you want. Not even close to the same...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what about Sifto coarse salt. natural.no additives it says right on the box say nothing about iodine on it.?
and this bring up GH Right ?
OH one more what about using marine salt for salt water setups ?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you don't mind paying a premium price yes it works.

But as I said earlier why not buy it from the bulk food department?
You don't pay for the cardboard carton or the "Name".

Mike being the devils advocate<G>


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Really helped and decided to buy pickling salt. Just used it and seems fine


----------

